# attracting pigeons - how to



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i would like to know how i can attract pigeons to my roof. I have my neighbors flock flying over my house. very few times i see ferals flying over. i would like to start feeding them on my roof?
i also kept food out and that did not work

suggestions welcome


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If it doesn't bother your neighbors (to where they are going to complain to the city and jeopardize the pigeons safety), they will eventually come. Trust me.

Putting seed out is like setting up a restaurant, they will notice, and so will hawks and other predators, so be careful where you feed them, I wouldn't use the roof to put the seed on.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont ussualy give gass anymore BUT - warrieec - you know "baytril" it takes me 6 months just to get it, you have young birds, as you say in your threads, you ask about 'nuns' and many other questions that a seasoned fancier should ask..

THEN you ask about how to get ferals to eat off your roof..

Am I understanding you wrong?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

i.e. if I had all the birds you say you had, I would not want birds on my roof...

that would lead to transfer of mites germs etc.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

breeding cages 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
quote by youself"

i was lazy so my birds were all kept together in 3 single large lofts but since i like breeding i found this not practical as a breeder - poor young out put.

i am rebuilding my loft so that each breading pair is kept seperatly. I would like suggestions for a perfect breeding cage. should be convenient to clean. these will be built inside my main lofts. end quote "by yourself"

THESE WERE YOUR OWN WORDS - "quoted to you by Justin"


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

warriec said:


> i would like to know how i can attract pigeons to my roof. *I have my neighbors flock flying over my house*. very few times i see ferals flying over. i would like to start feeding them on my roof?
> i also kept food out and that did not work
> 
> suggestions welcome


Why not just enjoy your neighbors birds flying overhead? Many folks would love that situation. You don't have to buy seed for the feral flock, worry about your roof becoming 'poop' infested, & the best thing of all, no one can complain to *you* about pigeons being attracted to you place.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

warriec said:


> suggestions welcome


Well, my suggestion is "DON'T"............number one, as mentioned, if you have birds, you DO NOT want ferals hanging around. They could make your birds sick, OR, if you ever fly your birds, your's just might decide to stay out with the ferals and not trap, then the only way to get them in is to stop feeding the ferals so your birds will get hungry. It's not fair to the ferals to feed and attract them and then stop feeding them.
Number two, if your neighbors birds are flying over, there's a good chance of you attracting some of THEIR birds, especially young ones who again, may decide to stay and not go home.
In my opinon, you're best to leave well enough alone...........


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

hello,

1) currently i have 3 big lofts which are converted sheds because some fanciers said that the birds are secure that way from robbers. loft robbing is a major problem here where other fanciers arrange to have your loft broken in for jealousy.My loft is a prison like design. 

2) when i started and had few pairs i used to keep them in individual cages meant for love birds in the balcony - i had good success in breeding because the parents were feeding the young very well and i had a good load of eggs coming the only problem was that i had to clean each cage and that took a whole lot of time. Also i never had the problem of young falling out. I am looking for a conveinient design with removeable trays, blinds so that the birds wont get disturb - my target is maximum output by breeding. I was following squab farming ideas. I now believe taking the effort to clean the cage is better than having a high mortality rate. 

3) Because my birds are in sheds in the back yard they dont run the risk of mites and all (this is what i beleive) from outside but from what is already inside. my roof is quite flat and long. i would like my neighbors birds and ferals to feed in the front part. as for hawks etc... we do have have them but they are not a problem because i live close to the city and the crows do a good job by chasing them away. well i just like to feed them on my roof, i think its relaxing and fun because i dont let my fellows out not even the few pairs of tipplers because of the fear that someone might lure them away. FYI, my neighbors tries to lure my tipplers when they are out. 

4) Some where in the process of expanding my collection i seem to have got a sick bird which became a nightmare and still is because i am suffering with the avain pox break which for now is under control (kind of). I am still looking for a local vaccine for them. 1 of my friends who gives me lot of birds is a pigeon broker. he gets a whole load of birds every week which he takes to market. 

5) As for baytril, it worked within a week for a few days. young stopped dying with a common symtom where the wither away. i feel that this had slowed the growth but i am still recording these details and comparing daily photos.

6) I also have a few friends who commercially deal and breed birds. 2 of them are real collectors because they bought in 20 or so varaities before they banned bird imports because of bird flu. They dont know much as the collective knowledge here. they just pair them and keep them in the loft. there motality seems to be high too.

7) nuns are difficult breeders and are expensive. there young grow slower than other pigeons maybe because the parents are poor feeders or maybe because young dont eat well enough. people are shocked that I have 2 reasonable good pairs 

sorry if i asked some silly questions but every situation is different and i've only been having pigeons since july 2006. the little knowledge i have is how i have burnt my fingers & learnt. In Sri lanka you can do many thing because everthing is relatively cheap especially labor. the problem is the know how.

Many people have there best way of keeping but i am still on the search for my best way. Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Warric,
There are no stupid questions. It's stupid to have a question and not ask it. After reading many of your posts, it seems to me that because you have issues with the health with your own birds it is counter productive to attract ferals. Every time you bring a new bird in, whether it be feral or from the bird market you run the risk of bringing in new illness. New birds should be kept at least 200 ft from the others for at least 1 month. I understand your intension was to only feed the ferals but in my opinion best not to.
You will figure out the best design for your birds quarters. Keep in mind that they need some sun, fresh air,fresh food, clean water, nesting materials and clean area. Flying is good too! Believe me, that's a lot of work.


----------

